# OFF TOPIC.... DEC. 7th Does anyone recall that todays date is an anniversary of



## richardchaos (May 12, 2017)

DEC. 7th Does anyone recall that todays date is an anniversary of


----------



## HorizontalMike (Jun 3, 2010)

You bet! Back in 1973, while returning from a WESTPAC tour/cruise, we happened to anchor in Pearl Harbor, just across from the Arizona's resting place. I remember it so clearly because it was my 21st birthday and was happy to be back in the 'States!...


----------



## jerkylips (May 13, 2011)

Amazing that it doesn't seem to even be mentioned anymore.

My wife & I went to Hawaii on our honeymoon in 2006. The one thing I insisted we did was to do the USS Arizona tour. It was haunting. I'm 43 years old & I tell people all the time, 'there's a reason that they're called "The Greatest Generation".

The things those KIDS did, VOLUNTARILY, in service of their country, was amazing and should never be forgotten.


----------



## Ripper70 (Nov 30, 2015)

A date that will live in infamy…


----------



## bladedust (Mar 12, 2012)

In the immortal words of Franklin D. Roosevelt, it was "a day which will live in infamy". A lot of good men and boys died that day. I hope we never see a day like that again.


----------



## DonBroussard (Mar 27, 2012)

My mother's godfather perished on the USS Arizona on that infamous date. He was an electrician's mate in the engine room when the attack started. It is supposed that they never knew what hit them. I carry his name, so the date has special meaning to me. He was Charles Donald Frederick from Abbeville, LA. I was named Donald Charles Broussard in his memory and honor.


----------



## richardchaos (May 12, 2017)

Notice how few responded to this post


----------



## Nubsnstubs (Aug 30, 2013)

I was at a Whataburger this morning, and noticed an American flag at half mast. I asked the cashier if she knew what it meant. Unsurprisingly, her answer was, "No". I explained it to her, and I was surprised that she had no clue. She just couldn't believe that Japan would have done something like that…..... I feel sorry for the future of our great country… Jerry (in Tucson)


----------



## ddockstader (Jun 21, 2009)

On a lighter note, it is also my parents' anniversary, only they got married in 1944. My dad used to say, "A lot of great wars started on that date."


----------



## Knockonit (Nov 5, 2017)

I was in prescott az, this am on biz, and they had a little memorial service in the town square,

The ole man was a vet of 7 island landings in so pacific and then on to korea, he retired after 24 years in Marines, 
we honored him and his companions for the sacrifices they made for almost 4 years of living on the edge. 
And thanked them for providing me with the greatest opportunity at freedom one could ever have in the ole USA.

I am a combat veteran also, and not a day goes by i do not remember my fellow marines and others in the armed services. 
thanks to all who served
Rj


----------



## runswithscissors (Nov 8, 2012)

Robert Ardrey, who wrote "The Territorial Imperative," was a pacifist on Dec. 6. On December 8th, he enlisted, as did thousands of others.

I was a little kid when all of that was going down, but I remember it well. It took a long time (decades) after the war for the anti-Japanese sentiment to go away.


----------



## Hermit (Oct 9, 2014)

I never forget the day as it happens to be the day I joined the USAF 35 years ago.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight (Oct 21, 2011)

RIP fallen brothers.


----------



## mudflap4869 (May 28, 2014)

After 23 years in the ARMY, how could I ever forget those brave young men *AND WOMEN* who gave their all for the following generations? Not just on that day, but for all the sacrifices made in defense of freedom. 70 years old and still ready to protect my great grandchildren.


----------



## Ripper70 (Nov 30, 2015)

*The Flag Raising*

Celebration erupted when the first Marine patrol reached the summit of Mount Suribachi on Iwo Jima on February 23, 1945, and raised a small American flag. A short while later, another detachment returned to the peak to replace the flag with a second, larger one. Associated Press photographer Joe Rosenthal captured the moment on film. Although the second flag raising was hardly noticed on Iwo Jima, Rosenthal's dramatic photograph appeared on the front pages of newspapers around the country, and has become one of World War II's most iconic images and among the most reproduced photographs in history.


----------



## fuigb (Apr 21, 2010)

Seems that society has largely forgotten 12/7. Time heals all wounds or something like that, and so perhaps the rage thatt once burned has faded. WW II was history for my generation (X) and it was reinforced by our parents who lived it and grandparents who fought it, and of course those living advocates have largely died off so it makes sense to me that the event elicits less public recognition without its standard-bearers. Think about it: we have a new 12/7 equivalent and two more wars to memorialize. Seems like there's only so much rage, grief, and respect to be mustered and so we focus upon the recent and therefore more relevant.


----------



## Sparks500 (Jun 30, 2017)

My Dad was a young Marine who served in the Solomon Islands during that war. He never talked about it much, but hated the Japanese til he day he died because of the things he saw.


----------



## richardchaos (May 12, 2017)

opps


----------



## BlasterStumps (Mar 13, 2017)

I was told that one of the guys that raised the flag in that picture ran an auto body shop south of Glenwood Springs, CO. If it was true, then I actually met him a time or two during my time in Glenwood back in the late 60's. 
The Pearl Harbor attack was before my time. I can remember hearing about the fighting in Korea when I was growing up. My mother's half brother was over there. My chance to serve was in Vietnam 1967-8. It's a different kind of comradery you can find in the military. God bless our military men and women.


----------

